# Don Wimber



## monocotman (Jan 2, 2018)

This is the annual appearance of the ‘remembrance’ clone.
It has grown well this year and is now producing a strong spike and two new growths.
It sat outside all summer and seems to have enjoyed it.
Unfortunately it continues to be a climber so there is plenty of NZ sphagnum stuffed in and around the base of the growths and held in place with plastic and twisty ties. Not elegant but it is the best that I can do at the moment.
I unpotted it in autumn. It has lovely roots but there was no way I could repot it without either going for a huge pot or cutting off the new growths and there were not enough new roots for that.


ECE1B6D4-64C4-41C5-A79F-0654C99BB3F4 by john quaife, on Flickr

There are now three fully mature growths and the plant is probably as big as my conditions allow. The flowers get a bit bigger each year and this year are about 12cm across.


41ECDA1E-A809-4F12-84A0-EFAA340CC130 by john quaife, on Flickr

Finally a plant shot for Eric. Less is more in the way of feed continues to work well for these phrags. Next year I may have to bite the bullet and cut of the newer growths to make it more manageable. 


BFE7FE72-74D3-4369-9A39-8F88A46AD6E7 by john quaife, on Flickr

Regards,

David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2018)

Yay besseae hybrids! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 2, 2018)

Very nice. Which photo would you say is closest to the true color? The outside shot seems a bit peachier and the inside shot a bit redder. A beauty nevertheless.


----------



## Tom499 (Jan 2, 2018)

Cracking specimen!


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice display of flowers. The plant looks very healthy and happy. Mike


----------



## monocotman (Jan 2, 2018)

*Colour*

The flower colour is truer from the external photo. It is a real glowing orange.
The indoor shot shows that the flowers open a bit redder then the yellow develops over the following days,
David


----------



## eteson (Jan 2, 2018)

I love that plant. Nicely grown!


----------



## blondie (Jan 2, 2018)

A beauty main plant wouldn't meet a 1/4 of the size of yours, mine has yet to start climbing but I am expect to happen at some point.
Can't wait for my plant to start branching


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## abax (Jan 3, 2018)

Gorgeous and it's branching! I'd call that color watermelon...just enough red/orange mix to produce
a wonderful flower. Do I see an attempt to air layer
down at the bottom of the plant?


----------



## monocotman (Jan 3, 2018)

No attempt at air layering yet. Maybe next year.
If you read the first paragraph you will see that it is just to try to get the newer growths to root due to the climbing habit,
David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2018)

In a way it is air-layering, the difference is that the sphagnum is not contained. BTW, they get really big. I saw one in DC about 4 times that size!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2018)

Gorgeous color!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 7, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 8, 2018)

I love a good Don Wimber! That's a beauty!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 8, 2018)

Wonderfully grown!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 9, 2018)

superb flowers and expertly grown


----------



## monocotman (Jan 28, 2018)

*Flower spike update*

Now with eight flowers open on one spike and photographed in the late afternoon to emphasise the sunset tones!



8F6D46F2-71B7-4802-9D6C-383D47E4556A by john quaife, on Flickr

This may be as good as it gets this year.
In the background is La Vingtaine,

Regards,

David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice. Yay besseae hybrids! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow, great flowering !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2018)

very impressive


----------

